# Double Tap?



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I've been reading the SRAM Website to figure out what "Double Tap" actually means. The best I've found is that this feature allows "smooth up and down shifts in one motion" ... 

My bike arrives Wednesday and it's got SRAM Red out the box so ... how's this system work? I've been using Shimano 105 so it's a huge improvement on the new bike, but I just want to know how these shifters work.

Many Thanks and God Bless


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

It's pretty simple. Imagine a Shimano STI shifter....Instead of having 2 levers for each shifter, you only have one that does all the work. To shift to the larger rear cog you click in twice. To drop it to a smaller cog you click it once.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

You don't really click twice...that is you don't click, let go and click again to get to a larger cog. You swing the lever in (click 1), hold the pressure and continue to swing in again (click 2). On your rear shifter, you can go up several gears at a time w/"heavier" click. A single click moves you down the cassette...so if you just click twice, you'll move down two cogs. Red also has trim on the large chainring. Enjoy...I love the DoubleTap SRAM Red shifters!


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks ... at least I've got an idea of how it works now. I'm looking forward to this group vs. the 105 I used before; big upgrade.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

there's a video of it on Youtube... lemme find it..
ok.. this will explain it all... I was confused until I saw this video myself..

SRAM Internals


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Ahhhhh the light bulb is bright now!! That made it easy to understand.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

See also the Rival review on testrider.com

http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=12

They also review Red and Force but the Rival review has the most info on Double Tap.

Note the right shift lever has 4 positions.
first click & release: down one (smaller) cog
second click & release: up one (bigger) cog
third click & release: up two cogs
fourth click & release: up three cogs


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

That was great video Strings!! Thanks!! I am starting to worry less about the SRAM Red arriving with my bike.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

The only thing you have to worry about is the fact that you're going to be spoiled by the end of your first ride.

I don't know why they call it "double tap". As stated above, you just push the shift lever until you hear / feel two clicks.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> That was great video Strings!! Thanks!! I am starting to worry less about the SRAM Red arriving with my bike.


Glad it helped :thumbsup: . The thing that gave me the most trouble when learning the rear lever was single clicking when I meant to double click. I would end up in a harder gear instead of an easier one. It doesn't happen as much now but when it does I can recover quicker:

if I haven't released the lever yet, instead of releasing and letting the shift happen, I just keep moving the lever to the second click position, then release. (You can pause between the first and second click as long as you don't release the lever).

If I already released the lever, I just have to do a triple click.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

So can I ask a quick question since everyone on this thread seems to be cool and not all defensive on what group is better.

I had dura ace 7800 and it still has some life in it, but the shifters are three year old and aren't as stiff as they used to be. I got new brakes and new cranks. If I upgrade to red shifters with the front and rear derailleurs what do people think - is it at least as good as ace 7800? I know that is a vague question, but by it I mean will it work without fuss through a season - cause ace does. I hate the exposed cables, yea it has nothing to do with performance, but I think it just looks stupid, and even at cost the 7900 shifters are way expensive and I could save a buck and even lose some weight with red. I would keep my 7800 cranks and brakes.

Let me know your thoughts if you could.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd say at least as good, if not better. The only thing that's more "finicky" than DA is getting the DR cable threaded through the shifter. Otherwise, I'd call it an upgrade! I beat the hell out of mine last season w/rainy weather, dirty roads, & hard riding, and it never let me down.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd say at least as good, if not better. The only thing that's more "finicky" than DA is getting the DR cable threaded through the shifter. Otherwise, I'd call it an upgrade! I beat the hell out of mine last season w/rainy weather, dirty roads, & hard riding, and it never let me down.


I'm going to have to price it out. With DA I have to get the shifters and the front DR as I have an new 7800 rear DR and that works.

With either I have to get a new cassette and chain - so I'll price it out and check it out. I want to try red, but I tried the cranks and was not impressed, though they look great.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Going from Shimano 10 to SRAM, you really don't need to replace the front der... just shifters & rear derailleur.


----------

